# [PCGH-Ratgeber] PC-Lüfter im Test - das sind die besten Gehäuselüfter



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] PC-Lüfter im Test - das sind die besten Gehäuselüfter*

						Sie sorgen für gutes Klima im Computer: PC-Lüfter leisten einen maßgeblichen Beitrag zur Kühlung der Komponenten. Worauf Sie beim Kauf und bei der Installation der Gehäuselüfter achten müssen und welche PC-Lüfter die besten sind, erfahren Sie in unserem großen Ratgeber mit Testberichten und Rangliste.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] PC-Lüfter im Test - das sind die besten Gehäuselüfter*


----------

